# أنكر نفسك و احمل صليبك و اتبعني



## The light of JC (29 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة 


"أنكر نفسك و احمل صليبك واتبعني " اعتقد هذا ما قاله يسوع المسيح اكثر من مره

ماذا تعني "أنكر نفسك " و ماذا تعني "احمل صليبك "​


----------



## jesus_son012 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*إن كان السيّد قد دفع تكلفة الملكوت على الصليب،      فإنّنا لا ننعم بهذا الملكوت ولا ننمو فيه ما لم نشترك إيجابيًا فيه بحمل      الصليب مع عريس الملكوت المصلوب. لهذا يكمّل السيّد حديثه مع تلاميذه عن صلبه      بالتزامهم بحمل الصليب، إذ يقول الإنجيلي: 
"حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه: 
إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه، 
ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني" [24].
      وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: أن      السيّد المسيح بهذا قد وبّخ القدّيس بطرس الذي انتهره عن حمل الصليب، [كأنه      يقول لبطرس: أنت تنتهرني لأني أريد أن أتألّم، لكنّني أخبرك بأنه ليس فقط من      الخطأ أن تمنعني عن الآلام، وإنما أقول لك أنك لن تقدر أن تخلُص ما لم تمُت أنت      أيضًا.] 
     إن كان ملكوت السموات هو التبعيّة للمسيّا الملك،      فإنه لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل هذه التبعيّة ما لم يدخل دائرة الصليب، ويحمل سمات      الملك نفسه، أي الصليب. يلتزم أن ينكر نفسه أو يجحدها أو يكْفر بها، فتُصلب      ذاته على الصليب، لا ليعيش في ضعف وضيق بلا أحاسيس أو مشاعر أو إرادة، وإنما      وهو يدخل بالروح القدس إلى صليب السيّد يموت عن ذاته، ليحمل السيّد نفسه في      داخله. تختفي الإرادة البشريّة الضعيفة، لا ليعيش بلا إرادة، إنّما تحلّ إرادة      المسيح الحكيمة والقادرة لتعمل فيه. ولا ليعيش بلا أحاسيس أو عواطف إنّما وهو      يموت عن هذه جميعها يتقبّلها جديدة من يديّ الآب بالروح القدس، فتكون له أحاسيس      السيّد المسيح نفسه ورقَّته ووداعته وحنوُّه، ليحيا حاملاً سمات المسيح      متجلِّية فيه. هذا هو مفهوم الصليب أنه يحمل خسارة، لكن في الحقيقة هو مكسب،      وفيما يبيع المسيحي كل شيء يقتني ما هو أعظم. لذلك يقول السيد: "فإنّ      من أراد أن يخلّص نفسه يُهلكها، ومن يُهلك نفسه من أجلي يجدها. لأنه      ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كلّه وخسر نفسه؟! أو ماذا يُعطي الإنسان فداء      عن نفسه؟!" [25-26].
      هذا هو الطريق الملوكي الحق الذي فيه يحتمل كل تعب،      حتى هلاك حياته الزمنيّة، ليجد نفسه متمتّعا بما هو فائق للحياة، وفيما هو يترك      العالم يقتني ما هو أعظم. إنه أخذ مستمر خلال الترْك والتخلِّي! لذلك كتب      القدّيس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي في رسالته إلى أهل روما هكذا [ماذا تفيدني      ملذّات العالم؟ ما لي وفتنة ممالك هذا العالم؟ إني أُفضِّل أن أموت مع المسيح      من أن أملك أطراف المسكونة، إني أطلب المسيح الذي مات من أجلنا، وقام أيضًا من      أجلنا. قد قربت الساعة التي سأُولد فيها، اغفروا لي يا إخوتي، دعوني أحيا،      اُتركوني أموت. إني أريد أن أكون لله. لا تتركوني في العالم، لا تتركوني      ومغريات الأرض. دعوني أبْلغ إلى النور النقي.]
      ماذا يعني إنكار الإنسان نفسه؟
v ينكر الإنسان ذاته عندما لا يهتمّ بجسده      متى جُلد أو احتمل آلامًا مشابهة، إنّما يحتملها بصبر. 
القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
 v إذ يحب أحد الله يبغض ذاته أي إنساننا      الجسداني... ففي داخلنا وفي أفكارنا وقلوبنا وإرادتنا قوّة غير عادية تعمل      دائمًا كل يوم وفي كل لحظة لتسحبنا من الله؛ تقترح علينا أفكارًا ورغبات      واهتمامات ونيّات ومشاغل وكلمات، وأعمال باطلة تثير فينا الشهوات وتدفعها بعنف      فينا؛ أقصد المكر والحسد والطمع والكبرياء والمجد الباطل والكسل والعصيان      والعناد والخداع والغضب. 





**[FONT=&quot]حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه أن أراد أحد أن ياتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ينكر نفسه = [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يرفض فكرة أن له حق فى الخيرات الزمنية، وهذا ما يقنعنا به إبليس لنتصادم مع الله. مثل الأخ الأكبر للأبن الضال، إذ تخاصم مع أبيه من اجل أنه لم يعطه جِدْياً يفرح به مع أصدقائه، وقارن مع محبة أبيه الذى يقول له كل شىء هو لك، والله أعطانا أن نرثه أى نرث مع المسيح (رو17:8) فهل نتصادم معه من أجل أشياء تافهة. *يحمل صليبه =* يقبل بما سمح به الله واثقاً فى محبة الله، وأن ما سمح به هو للخير حتى وإن لم نفهم الآن (يو 7:13). *إن أراد أحد = *إرادة حرة.*ويتبعنى = *طاعة مطلقاً لكل ما يسمح به الله.


يسوع يباركك اخى العزيز
[/FONT]


----------



## MAJI (3 أكتوبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> 
> "أنكر نفسك و احمل صليبك واتبعني " اعتقد هذا ما قاله يسوع المسيح اكثر من مره​
> ...


 انكر نفسك 
اغلب معاناة البشر اتية من حب الذات والانانية.
المسيح اوضح نكران النفس في عدة ايات منها
((احبوا بعضكم بعضا كما انا احببتكم))
((احب قريبك كنفسك))
(( ماتريد ان يفعله الناس لك افعله انت اولا))وقال ايضا (( من احب اب او ام او ابن اكثر مني , لايستحق ان يكون تلميذا لي )) وهذا مانراه في الكثير من المسلمين الذين يعرفون ان المسيح هو الطريق للحق والحياة ولكن بسبب اهلهم لا يتبعونه.
اما حمل الصليب 
فهو معنى مجازي لتحمل المسيحي لكل ضغوطات الحياة بكل صبر وفرح .
ونوه انه ماتتحملونه هو لاجلي 
فالذي يتحمل قسوة الحياة يقول انا اتحملها يايسوع لاجلك فكما انت تحملت الام الصلب من اجلي ومن اجل غفران خطاياي سأتحمل هذا لاجلك .
فالمسيح تحمل ظلم صالبيه لانجو انا وهو لم يفعل خطيئة .
وخلاصة الاية يانور 
هي وصية محبة وخلاص  
والرب معك


----------

